# LJ Woodworking Awards - Winter 2012



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Get Ready*

It's that time of year again and, here, you are getting a sneak peek at our upcoming Winter Awards. The category is:

*Your Inner Child*
Children love to play with toys, explore the mechanics of an object, hide things, find things, touch things, listen to things, and just look at things. Our Winter Awards, this year, is for the children. Create something for a child, something that he or she will play with in some way and, as always, describe the project for us - your inspiration, how the project will be used by a child, what you have done to make it child-safe, and any other tidbit you would like to share.

You an review all past LJ Awards here.

Get ready and start planning


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Get Ready*
> 
> It's that time of year again and, here, you are getting a sneak peek at our upcoming Winter Awards. The category is:
> 
> ...


Interesting. If the contest will be starting in January as usual, I'm glad I seen this so I have time to think on it. I have made many toys. However, I think that if I want to enter and have even the slightest chance of competing with the talent here at Lumberjocks I would have to step it up a notch (or three or four).


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Get Ready*
> 
> It's that time of year again and, here, you are getting a sneak peek at our upcoming Winter Awards. The category is:
> 
> ...


Hi William, yes it will start in January as usual.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Get Ready*
> 
> It's that time of year again and, here, you are getting a sneak peek at our upcoming Winter Awards. The category is:
> 
> ...


Great! That give me time to think about it in the tiny bit of free time I'll have from now until the kids go back to school after Christmas. It is amazing how fast time is slipping away lately. I wrapped the first Christmas presents of the year this week. The holiday mayhem really doesn't sink in with me until I wrap those first presents.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Get Ready*
> 
> It's that time of year again and, here, you are getting a sneak peek at our upcoming Winter Awards. The category is:
> 
> ...


Looks like another fun and challenging adventure! As usual, it will be a pleasure to see the talents - novice to master level, of all Lumber Jock participants from all walks of life. Small or large, your project will be admired if done with TLC.

That's why I love lumberjocks.com, there's no wall to keep you from joining and enjoying the sharing atmosphere here.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Get Ready*
> 
> It's that time of year again and, here, you are getting a sneak peek at our upcoming Winter Awards. The category is:
> 
> ...


My inner child's interest has been piqued, Martin.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*




  






*Tis the season to think about children around the world and to build something special for our 2012 LumberJocks' Winter Awards Event.*

This year, we encourage you to "release your inner child" and create a a special project that children will enjoy. As always, we are looking for not only the skills involved in the build but the creativity as well. Be sure to describe your project as this is an important component of the Awards selection process which will be done by your fellow LumberJocks.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Category: Your Inner Child * - Children love to play with toys, explore the mechanics of an object, hide things, find things, touch things, listen to things, and just look at things. Our Winter Awards, this year, is for the children. Create something for a child, something that he or she will play with in some way and, as always, describe the project for us - your inspiration, how the project will be used by a child, what you have done to make it child-safe, and any other tidbit you would like to share.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Winner* - $500 Cash Prize
*Runner-Up* - $200 Cash Prize
*Five Winners* (random draw) - LumberJocks t-shirt

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The entry deadline is January 31, 2012 at 3 PM CDT and you can enter the Awards page here.

*Please help us Spread the Word by clicking on your favorite social networking button in the sidebar of the Awards page.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## doncharles (Jan 20, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea


----------



## carver (Nov 4, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Game on


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man this sounds like FUN! Now I just have to figure what to make. I was thinking something like a Rube Goldberg Machine. But not sure if that possible in such a short time. Good luck every one!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Rules on *This Link* are no good… *wrong Year! LOL*

*All of the 2011's were not changed… LOL*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my mistake … yes, same dates, different year. Thanks Joe.


----------



## doncharles (Jan 20, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but who won for 2011?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point, Joe  It's fixed now.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one Martin.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ladies and Gentlemen, Start your engines!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Call For Entries*

Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Winter 2012 is now officially open* and will close on January 31st. Here's the theme again:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Category: Your Inner Child * - Children love to play with toys, explore the mechanics of an object, hide things, find things, touch things, listen to things, and just look at things. Our Winter Awards, this year, is for the children. Create something for a child, something that he or she will play with in some way and, as always, describe the project for us - your inspiration, how the project will be used by a child, what you have done to make it child-safe, and any other tidbit you would like to share.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




  






First you must have your entry posted as the LumberJocks project and then you just have to click on the green SUBMIT ENTRIES button on the Awards page.

*Good luck!*

P.S. There are already 10 entries. Click here to view them


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Winter 2012 is now officially open* and will close on January 31st. Here's the theme again:
> 
> ...


just days left to get your entry in ….. remember to check the deadline date AND TIME …


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Cast Your Votes!*




  






*Awards entry period is over and we ended up with 71 amazing entries in 'Your Inner Child' category. Now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. Voting deadline is on February 7th at 3 PM CDT.*

Please note that if you submitted an Awards entry, you will not see your project listed on the voting page. (You are not allowed to vote for yourself.) So don't panic - others can pick your entry without any problems.

The results will be announced on February 8th.

*Click on the VOTE AND WIN button on the Awards pages to cast your votes now.*
Three lucky random voters will win the LumberJocks t-shirt.

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Martin has a problem with the Entry Listings.

*Entry period is supposed to be 1-1-12 thru 1-31-12..*

*Before you VOTE, be sure the Entry date is in the proper Period…*
Like today, 2-1-12 needs an entry date posted 31 days ago or sooner.

*You will see some REALLY OLD entries… I don't think they want to be voted on…*

If I'm butting in without cause, I'm sorry… I think I'm right… Taking my chances…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joe--i could be wrong--but you will see some really old projects--which is not a problem….the projects usually DONT need to be a recently finished project…you can take an OLD project and present it for the current contest…is that what your concern is?

SOme projects were posted a long time ago…but I think that is okay…as long as they were entered for the contest between 1/1/12 to 1/31/12…

not sure if I am making sense…

matt


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Napaman,*

Look at the Graphic at the top of this thread…

*Upper left corner:
Submissions:*
January 1-31 2012

Therefore, items submitted BEFORE Jan. 1 2012, to me, would not be eligible.

That's the way I read & understand it…


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Joe, what Matt said. Older projects can be also entered into the Awards during the submission period. It was like this since our first Awards event.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin,

OK, very good… it sure was NOT clear to me… I have not been paying that much attention to it, I guess.

*Then, you're saying prize winners from prior years can possibly be prize winners again in subsequent years?*


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*




  






*The results are in and it's time to officially announce the winners of the LumberJocks Woodworking Awards*. The winning projects were selected from the 70 "Your Inner Child" submissions in an online voting held from February 1 to February 7. 98 votes were cast during this period. And here are the winning projects…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Winner* - 136 points - $500 Cash Prize


*Runner-Up* - 102 points - $200 Cash Prize


*Five Winners* (random draw) - LumberJocks t-shirt:


ElmwoodIntarsia
millforge
hairy
Mathew Nedeljko
tim0001

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Click here to see the complete results.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And following are the *three lucky winners* of the LumberJocks t-shirt (randomly selected from all the voters):


BritBoxmaker
WVTODD
llwynog

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Congratulations, everyone!* I'm going to PM the prize winners shortly.

*THANK YOU LUMBERJOCKS FOR ANOTHER GREAT CONTEST!*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations to all the winners and entrants

another fine example of what we share
and learn together

thanks martin

you da man !


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Projects!


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are all winners, but special congratulations to thoes on the podium, well done
Pete


----------



## Rembo (Apr 28, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This work deserves the first place.
congratulations to the champion!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIG Congrats to all the entrants .


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners and to all the other entrants as well!

All of the projects entered where excellent and any of them could have won. We vote with our hearts and not our heads and some projects are just more dear to us than others for whatever subjective reason.

I think that besides some wonderful craftsmanship and creative design many of us voted for Paul also because we could fantasize having a box like that in out workshops and whenever we needed some help with our projects we could just crank the handle and Paul would pop out of the box to lend us his considerable expertise.

As for Brevorts fantastic dollhouse, haven't most of us wanted a house in the mountains like that with a shop and situated next to a forest with plenty of hardwood trees?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 30, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to everyone. Although there can be only so many winners, I think we are all winners for being a member of such a wonderful website!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## bobbyjwill (Nov 15, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To all that entered great pieces of work!!


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was some really nice entries, congrats!


----------



## bmwrider1 (Jul 30, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Projects guys!


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners and best of luck to all on the next one!!


----------



## dorielwooden (Jan 17, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation.


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking work. Good picks on the winners.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jocks. Well deserving winners.


----------



## turnkey47 (Jan 12, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to all !!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a surprise!
I was golfing today and when I got home and checked in on LJ's, I got the news.

Thanks to all who participated and voted and thanks to Martin and the LJ's team for providing this wonderful forum for discussion and sharing all things woodworking.

For me, it is a special thing indeed to be so honored by one's peers. It means a very great deal to me and I am flattered and thrilled to have been the lucky one this time around.

My congratulations to all who entered. Win or lose it's the journey that counts.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all who entered especially to the winners! A great group of projects, really hard to vote.


----------



## WoodyG (Sep 17, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Gentlemen, I seldom post but I view this site with great interest and I can say you guys deserve the
award. The many who didn't win…..practice, practice and if it takes another hundred hours "so what"?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all. Nice bunch of entrants.


----------



## Trev_Batstone (Jul 29, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners, and a special congrats to Paul. All of the winners had lovely projects, and you can all take a bow. Good work.


----------



## brevort (Jan 12, 2012)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!..... Thanks to all you great LumberJocks. I see a new dust collector for the shop in my future. Being a new LumberJock I have been overwhelmed with the wonderful comments from everyone.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to all the winners, and all the entrants. there are so many talented, amazing, and creative folks on here, I get amazed and inspired every time I open a new page on LJ's. I appreciate every ones input


----------

